# 2012 New Beetle Photoshops



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I used to have photoshop but have now lost it, gotta love computers!
Anyways I was hoping some of you could do some photoshops of the re-designed bug, make them as crazy or just clean as you want. I know that i have seen a couple posted on the other Thread but I figured rather than flipping through 8 pages this would be a quicker link.
Thanks in advance guys/girls.
(I'm trying to convince my wife to get one of these when they come out, they look friggin sweet!)


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

This thread has been in the The Car Lounge forum for a few days....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Dreaming-Begin-2012-Beetle-Photoshop-Thread

For fear of it fizzling out, maybe the mods won't mind the same thread....in the New Beetle section.:thumbup:

Here are a few good ones....


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

A big :thumbup: and :beer::beer: to all the guys/gals that came up with these creations..... including _*crisvr6*_!!!

I really enjoyed my MKVI GTI......

Maybe someone will photoshop a slightly lowered T Red Beetle with a duckbill, black mirrors, black roof and a set of VMR 710s??????....:wave::wave::wave::laugh::laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the other link, I would never have even thought to go to the lounge!
That new bug is going to look hot, hopefully it will come in blue, but from what I see on the german website doesn't look promising.
I'd love to see more photoshops, keep em coming guys/girls!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Lifted Baja with light bar.........


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

STICK A FORK IN ME!!!!:facepalm:

It was really nice having my MKVI GTI .......


----------



## maxin relaxin (Sep 9, 2010)

that jazz blue one is 

can we get an cosmic green one perhaps?


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Black out the wheels on the blue R and it is MONEY!:heart::heart::heart::heart:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

its back!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Its ALL OVER!!!!......

Now WHAT??:facepalm:


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

so where all all the haters?


:banghead:



hahaha not this time!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Heh, this thread has got all sorts of win!

I'm especially loving the Porsche Beetles, as well as the Red Beetle w/V710 (naturally)!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Hers a few from me..


















Love this










oh and a how about a retractable hard top


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

wow that convertible looks sick! and the retractable hardtop, now we're talkin'


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice rims!


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Could someone photoshop the front end to look more like the old super beetle front end with the bumper removed, basically to show a vertical slotted grille in the middle and maybe a set of those bumper bars that replaced the chrome bumper?

Hopefully someone knows what I'm trying to say here,

Thanks!


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

Bump to keep this alive


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's a few I did:


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Here's a few I did:


Nicely done, they look awesome. You made me want a darker green, but both of those would look sweet.

Edit: Also that wine red is much better than the tornado red. :thumbup:


----------

